# Mthfr & Stillbirth?



## heidsz (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I just found out that I have this mutation MTHFR today. I was wondering if anyone else who found out they had this and what your doctor said is the protocal for this? My regular OB has me taking 4 grams of folic acid now but I am waiting for the high risk doctor to call and tell me what he thinks of my test results. My OB said, this could have played a role in Chase being stillborn but he still is not positive it was.

Any thoughts or experiences with this would be great.

Thanks for listening. I almost didn't go to this last appointment with him because it is always hard going back to the OB and seeing other pregnant women there. But I am glad I did so I know what my results were to the blood panel they did on me.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I am homozygous for one of the two MTHFR mutations. This disorder can predispose you to blood clots, which can cause third trimester loss, among other things. I am taking the mega-folate as well, along with baby ASA, for life. During this pregnancy I also take Fragmin ( long acting heparin injections) daily. I follow this baby's growth regularly with the high risk ob folks and frequent u/s's at their recommendation.

My cousin was diagnosed as being homozygous for the other MTHFR mutation after having a 37 week loss (sudden abruption due to a clot), an early loss, and a son born with a clot in his aorta/ IVC needing heparin for a year (now fine!). It is possible that this mutation and the resulting hypercoagulability are responsible for the loss of your baby.

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Have your homocysteine level taken (a simple blood test).
After having 3 losses and pre-eclampsia with my first, I ended up taking high levels of b6, b12, folic acid and a baby asprin.
There is no way of knowing forsure but my last pregnancy was my easiest and healthiest and I am sure it was because of the supplements

I am sorry for your loss and hope you find some awnsers


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

I have MTHFR as well as protein S deficiency. I didn tknow i had this with my first pregnancies, but my last 2 resulted in back to back second trimester losses. BNoth babies passed away, then were born later. after a ton of blood work MTHFR was determined. I am heterozygous, but 2 docs i have seen said that CAN cause stillbirth, especially when combined with the protein S deficiency. I too am on high doses of folic acid, vit b 12 and 6, baby asprin, which will turn to heparin injections when i get pregnant.

LC mentioned.....

I also belive that the MTHFR had something to do with a lot of my early miscarriages. as well as the fact that even though my pregnancies with my live births lasted longer, each of the babies weighed significantly less than the baby before. What i mean is each pregnancy lasted exactly 3 days longer than the one before, and each baby was 10 oz smaller than the one before. I feel like i was really lucky.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I have 2 alleles of MTHFR and I just had my 2nd loss. Well, actually this was my first fetal demise. My first loss was at about 6 weeks. This time I went for an U/S and my baby had passed away, there was not a heartbeat. I had heard a heartbeat almost 2 weeks ago at the MW's office.

I'll pray for all of you. I know that MTHFR is rough!

Take care,


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It is rough. It's horrible. It's unfair that this kills our babies.

My heart breaks for you and your family.

On a personal note, my family and MTHFR have quite a history, and I strongly believe that taking the heparin thus far has saved my baby, along with the mega folate supplement and baby aspirin. After talking with my perinatologist I was convinced that this would help . . . .and so far it has. Find a good doc who can talk to you about all of this - it was hard to find someone truly knowledgable about it, but it has made all the difference.

Peace to you, and strength.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I just wanted to agree with the PP about the heparin. I think that is what saved my 3rd child. I will be taking it again after the procedure tomorrow for about 6 weeks.

Also, I think I will probably start it next time much earlier.

Take care!


----------

